# Shave Removal



## lisakay (Jan 18, 2008)

What is the difference between a shave removal and an excision by shave method? 11300-11313 vs. 11400-11646.


----------



## elane15 (Feb 21, 2008)

Shave removals do not require sutures to close the defects.  The codes 11300 are reserved for the shaving removals.  The 11400 code sets that you have identified do read in the paragraphs prior to the codes " for shave removal, see 11300".  The 11400 series are not to be used for shave removals.  These are for surgical excision of lesions. Hope this was helpful


----------

